# Delivery Culture :



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I ordered a virus mask.

Nobody knocked on my door.
Nobody rang my intercom from the lobby.

It is just as though I did not pay for door delivery.

I contacted the company using a tracking number via e-mail.
---- Held at Delivery Depot/Delivery Office
Your item is held at the delivery depot/delivery office at 3:16 pm on July 27, 2020----
Free Shipping








Masks


Patented nano popular copper mask. Washable Reusable Copper Face mask. Best Sellers safety respiratory protection easy breathing Face Masks for kids COVID-19 N95 filter and KN95 Masks. follow the CDC guidelines




www.coppermask.com





I am being told that I will need to chase it down.

Your order is being delivered by Canada Post.
Based on the tracking information available, it looks like they are prepping it for a return to sender.
We're seeing that they're having some issues with your address. 
We'd recommend visiting your local post office or calling Canada Post to have them deliver not return to us.

I answered ..... (and I will keep yuh tuned as they reply) ....

"I paid for shipping.
You are in charge of shipping.
I will wait to hear my door bell."




__





USPS.com® - USPS Tracking®






tools.usps.com


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

That seems to be the case. I remember ordering something and it was being delivered by Canada Post. The status on the tracking said that it arrived. I checked the mailbox and community mailbox, but nothing. I called Canada Post, they told me to talk to the vendor. The vendor did send a replacement, but in the interim, the next day, the package was in the mailbox. In other words, they said it was delivered when it wasn't and actually delivered it the next day.

Amazon deliveries are a little odd, sometimes they'll ring the bell, other times just leave it on the porch.

I remember another incident where I ordered a monitor, and FedEx said they delivered it without my signature because I had a sticker on the door saying that no signature was required. Problem was that it was my neighbour's door. He had returned it since he didn't order it. I guess it never occurred for him to look on the address and check with me. At any case, the package was properly addressed, our street addresses were pretty visible, so there isn't an excuse for messing up the delivery. Luckily it was still at the distribution center so I could retrieve it, but sometimes I wonder.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I think I can ask VISA to disallow the payment.
Not sure. 
I will give them a week to arrive.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I think that my mention of a VISA complaint is pretty serious to the shipper.
They would not want to be delisted by VISA.

Here Is The Reply From The Shipper ....

Per our previous correspondence, your order is with Canada Post.
According to their tracking information, there was a possible delay due to them verifying your address.
Due to this, delivery was left in a pending status. The last update provided is that the item was returned and is now en route to us.
As the package is now being returned to us, we will refund the order when we receive it.
If an order is returned due to address issues, shipping costs are not provided in the refund.
However, we will make an exception in this case.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I ordered a tin sign from Amazon. It was coming from China and I waited and waited.

Finally they said it had arrived but it didn't. I went online for a refund. Amazon processed it immediately.

I looked up the reviews of the vendor and many people said they didn't receive items. Amazon said they booted the vendor from their programs.

The refund showed up on my credit card in 2 days.

So far I like Amazon because of the customer reviews and good customer service. Always read the customer reviews.

I pay for Amazon Prime to get the Prime movies etc. We also get some free shipping on items they carry in stock. Maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

sags said:


> So far I like Amazon because of the customer reviews and good customer service.


Where did you find an e-mail address to complain to Amazon?
All I ever found was a zillion help pages. No contact info.
I ask because I had a problem making an order and kept getting shut-out saying there was a problem but never told me what the problem was.
*---- Account locked temporarily ----*
I tried about 10 times to redo the order, but kept getting bounced back to a sort of no-go page.
I just gave up.
I was just trying to order coffee. No big deal. Lots more places to buy coffee.

*Edit: I just tried to order something again and it said I needed to upload a document with info from my bank.
I have no history with them. I never bought anything from them. I just tried to order some coffee in February.

More Information Needed*
The information you supplied was reviewed by Amazon but we cannot unlock your account at this time. For details, check for an email or text message from Amazon describing next steps. Please contact us for further concerns.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

calm said:


> I ordered a virus mask.
> 
> Nobody knocked on my door.
> Nobody rang my intercom from the lobby.
> ...


Here you go again. You expected an item to be delivered to your apartment door. Really? Where did you read in the supplier's shipping policy that that would happen?








Shipping policy


Patented nano popular copper mask. Washable Reusable Copper Face mask. Best Sellers safety respiratory protection easy breathing Face Masks for kids COVID-19 N95 filter and KN95 Masks. follow the CDC guidelines




www.coppermask.com





It is a US company using US Postal Service for deliveries. OBVIOUSLY, they would then turn it over to Canada Post to deliver. Does Canada Post deliver to your apartment door? I've never heard of Canada post delivering to individual apartment doors. Where is your mailbox? That is where they would deliver it or a notice to pick it up at the post office to. Yet you write, "It is just as though I did not pay for door delivery." You didn't, you paid for normal Canada Post mail delivery.

But of course, nothing is ever your own fault calm, you will 'wait to hear my door bell' as you say, since it is the supplier's job to deliver to where you expect them to deliver to.

This is worse than your bank loan story.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I was asked for a shipping address.
And that is where it should of been delivered to.
My lobby has an intercom system.
I have a mail box in the lobby as well.
I get parcels from Canada Post all the time.
------
I think I know what probably happened.
USPS shipped to Canada and it is all dumped on Canada Post at the Canadian border.
Canada Post contracted the delivery to some guy with a car and a phone.
Nobody turned up at my apartment lobby and rang me on the intercom or knocked on my door.
The guy may of called via a private phone but I don't answer calls without caller ID.
Nobody called with Canada Post as ID caller.
Perhaps just some blank number out of Toronto.
If it was the delivery guy who called my phone, he chose not to leave a message.

I wanted this parcel. I was waiting for delivery.
I ordered it about 6 weeks ago.
Now I gotta order again.

Is LongTimeAgo creaming his pants while stalking my posts and looking for any excuse to tell me that I might be an idiot?


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

calm said:


> I was asked for a shipping address.
> And that is where it should of been delivered to.
> My lobby has an intercom system.
> I have a mail box in the lobby as well.


You do know how Canada Post works right? Do they deliver to your door? The package should have arrived at your mailbox in the lobby or a notice telling you to pick it up at the post office if it was too large to fit in the mailbox. That is how ALL deliveries from Canada Post work.

You trying to tell the supplier that you will wait to 'hear your doorbell' is ridiculous.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Longtimeago said:


> You do know how Canada Post works right?


When Canada Post has a parcel for me they arrive at my lobby and ring my intercom.
I go to the lobby with my I.D. and get it from the delivery guy. (Sometimes sign for it.)
If the package is small, they put it in my mail box.

This is why I think the delivery was being done by a private contractor and a phone. Acting like a Dine and Dash guy. These contracted delivery guys are not allowed much time to accertain a delivery. The delivery guy got same pay for an "attempted" delivery as though it had been actually delivered. And that is what it is about.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> You expected an item to be delivered to your apartment door. Really? Where did you read in the supplier's shipping policy that that would happen?
> 
> It is a US company using US Postal Service for deliveries. OBVIOUSLY, they would then turn it over to Canada Post to deliver. Does Canada Post deliver to your apartment door? I've never heard of Canada post delivering to individual apartment doors. Where is your mailbox? That is where they would deliver it or a notice to pick it up at the post office to. Yet you write, "It is just as though I did not pay for door delivery." You didn't, you paid for normal Canada Post mail delivery.


I am always here to help with your ignorance LTA. Canada Post delivers to our apartment door mail slot. If it is too big, they leave it outside the door and ring the bell. So does UPS and FedEx. Only Purolater has difficulty because it does not understand our CP address. So we instruct vendors not to use Purolater.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

calm said:


> When Canada Post has a parcel for me they arrive at my lobby and ring my intercom.
> I go to the lobby with my I.D. and get it from the delivery guy. (Sometimes sign for it.)
> If the package is small, they put it in my mail box.
> 
> This is why I think the delivery was being done by a private contractor and a phone. Acting like a Dine and Dash guy. These contracted delivery guys are not allowed much time to accertain a delivery. The delivery guy got same pay for an "attempted" delivery as though it had been actually delivered. And that is what it is about.


Very possible... I recently made an order with Amazon.ca, and they shipped the package with a courier called Intelcom. A few days later it was supposed to be "out for delivery", but it never showed up. When I checked the tracking, they said it "couldn't be delivered" and I should wait, then after a couple days they claimed it had been "lost". Basically they had the parcel on the truck the day of the delivery and it mysteriously vanished. I had to contact Amazon for a replacement.

Incidentally, this is the third time one of these private couriers has lost a package I've ordered. I've never had that happen when Canada Post made the delivery. I will never use these private couriers if I have the option, but unfortunately you rarely get a choice. Amazon used to always deliver with Canada Post but lately they been contracting out more and more deliveries to these couriers.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

kcowan said:


> I am always here to help with your ignorance LTA. Canada Post delivers to our apartment door mail slot. If it is too big, they leave it outside the door and ring the bell. So does UPS and FedEx. Only Purolater has difficulty because it does not understand our CP address. So we instruct vendors not to use Purolater.


Few apartments have a mail slot on the apartment door kcowan. Most as in the case here with calm, have mailboxes in the lobby and that is where mail is delivered.

If you look the site he ordered from states that they use USPS, that's the US Postal Service. So it gets passed to Canada Post to deliver. So what do you think calm's expectations should have been and what do you think of him responding to the supplier that he will 'wait for his doorbell to ring'?


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

nathan79 said:


> Very possible... I recently made an order with Amazon.ca, and they shipped the package with a courier called Intelcom. A few days later it was supposed to be "out for delivery", but it never showed up. When I checked the tracking, they said it "couldn't be delivered" and I should wait, then after a couple days they claimed it had been "lost". Basically they had the parcel on the truck the day of the delivery and it mysteriously vanished. I had to contact Amazon for a replacement.
> 
> Incidentally, this is the third time one of these private couriers has lost a package I've ordered. I've never had that happen when Canada Post made the delivery. I will never use these private couriers if I have the option, but unfortunately you rarely get a choice. Amazon used to always deliver with Canada Post but lately they been contracting out more and more deliveries to these couriers.


Why would you say 'very possible'? The supplier calm ordered from uses USPS, the US Postal Service and that means it would have been handed over to Canada Post. There is nothing that would indicate otherwise. In their response to his inquiry they STATE it was in the hands of Canada Post. Calm is simply INVENTING a third party delivery company.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

When the post office rings the intercom service in the lobby it is just as though my doorbell was rung.
Give Your Head A Shake.

I am going to put you on ignore. You irritate me too much.
See you in heaven. Don't let your mouse byte yuh!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Amazon......I have an account. I have attached my credit card to the account.

When I buy something I put it into the cart. When I want to pay I just click through.

I keep track of orders by logging in and the right hand corner shows "orders". That includes all past orders and has a menu beside each item........refund, tracking, reviews etc.

I don't know what is going on with your order Calm.

I ordered some items yesterday from Amazon. I received them today in excellent condition. Intercom delivered and I prefer them as they send an email when the item is on their vehicle for delivery and give an approximate time for delivery. They also send an email confirming delivery.

Amazon uses many private contractors. Intercom is just one of them. I see guys pulling into our parking lot and delivering. They are driving their own cars and probably don't send emails to customers as Intelcom does.

Purolator bang on the door once and leave the package. Canada Post just leaves the package without knocking. So far.......no porch pirates..........LOL.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I never ordered online before and am absolutely loving it, but my wife isn't as happy as I am buying things all the time........LOL.

I am now a shopaholic thanks to online shopping and If I never went into a another retail store, I would be a happy guy.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

sags said:


> Amazon......I have an account. I have attached my credit card to the account.


I just tried Amazon one time and that was this past February. (Used VISA)
When I tried to check the order, some pop up told me that there was a problem and that I needed to upload stuff from my bank.
It was a lot of work. Grab a PDF from my bank ..... edit and delete all VISA numbers except last 4 numbers. Then upload it to Amazon.
The lock out page tells me to do this.
I tried to do that twice and was told not satisfactory. Some auto-pilot I think.
So I just walked away. I can buy my coffee elsewhere.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Contact Amazon.

Scroll down to near the bottom of the page and look beneath where it says "Let Us Help You"... click "Customer Service", then scroll down to where it says "Browse Help Topics" > "Need More Help?" > then click "Contact Us". Follow the instructions to contact them.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

nathan79 said:


> Contact Amazon.


Okay .... Thanks. I will keep yuh tuned.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

calm said:


> Okay .... Thanks. I will keep yuh tuned.


They definitely don't make it obvious. It took me about 15 minutes to figure out the first time I had to contact them.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Do you have a Visa debit card issued by a bank ?

They require a separate setup to be used as a Visa card. It has to be verified as a Visa card first. The bank has information on that.

Otherwise I see no reason why you have to supply any banking information at all. You can buy from Amazon without being a member, as far as I know.

You just order and pay with a credit card.

Strange...........


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ If there isn't a scam going on with these courier services (given this age and time) including CP, then something else definitely fishy going on.. And I wouldn't be surprised with the practice of "double-delivery-dipping".


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

calm said:


> I ordered a virus mask.
> 
> Nobody knocked on my door.
> Nobody rang my intercom from the lobby.


Same thing with me, also waiting for a delivery of masks.

I was expecting a delivery today from UPS. I'm in an apartment building, but they can buzz from the outside.

Just like you, I didn't receive any call, any buzzer, or knock. They didn't leave the package, instead I see that online tracking says "The receiving business was closed. / Your delivery has been rescheduled for the next business day."

However, I've received several packages through Canada Post and those have been fine.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

calm said:


> When the post office rings the intercom service in the lobby it is just as though my doorbell was rung.
> Give Your Head A Shake.
> 
> I am going to put you on ignore. You irritate me too much.
> See you in heaven. Don't let your mouse byte yuh!


LOL, I'm crushed.

Here's the bottom line calm. You didn't get the goods you ordered. You realize that right? Every means of delivery in the world doesn't work for you and it's all their fault. Meanwhile, you still didn't get your goods.

I ordered an item online a couple of weeks ago, from the UK. I got confirmation e-mails the next day. Three of them! First one said, 'order received'. Second, 'order being processed'. Third, 'order shipped and here is your tracking number.' All in one day.

After 2 weeks, I checked with the tracking number and it showed me the package had left the the UK headed for Canada but nothing more. I phoned the supplier and they told me it was probably still in Canada Customs and not yet handed over to Canada Post. The pandemic has been playing hell with international deliveries. Yesterday, 3.5 weeks after ordering, the package showed up in my mailbox. And no, I didn't expect Canada Post to ring my doorbell.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

james4beach said:


> Same thing with me, also waiting for a delivery of masks.
> 
> I was expecting a delivery today from UPS. I'm in an apartment building, but they can buzz from the outside.
> 
> ...


Did they knock on your apartment door and deliver into your hands james4beach? If not, then according to calm it is the supplier's responsibility to make them do so. If they don't, to heck with them, let them send the package back to the supplier and get a refund. Never mind that you would be sitting there without the item you wanted. LOL


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Sitting on the front porch this morning and a guy drives up and hands me a package from Amazon.

From Amazon to my porch............thanks Amazon !


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I grabbed my PDF statement from the bank.
Opened the document up with PhotoShop
Removed all the account information except the last 4 numbers on my VISA card.
And uploaded it at Amazon website, plus e-mailed it too.

I must of tried this trip at least 7 or 8 times since last February.
Coffee was hard to get in quantity when the virus first hit. Sort of like toilet paper. I was trying to buy about 3 hundred dollars of Taster's Choice.
I gave up ....... but tried again since mentioning it here in these forums.
One time I used Notebook and typed out a message, then converted it to a PDF and then uploaded it.
Not that I still needed my coffee.
I wanted the convience of ordering on-line and in Canada.
That Mask trip was an American source.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Anybody familiar with Amazon FireStick?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> LOL, I'm crushed.
> 
> Here's the bottom line calm. You didn't get the goods you ordered. You realize that right? Every means of delivery in the world doesn't work for you and it's all their fault. Meanwhile, you still didn't get your goods.
> 
> ...


 ... of course not as there is NO such thing as porch pirates in your area of a perfect pristined living world.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

It seems that my Amazon account problem has been cleared up.
I want to thank you people for your suggestions. 
Especially Saga and Nathan 79.
-------------------- 
We have restored your access to this account. You can now sign in and place orders.
For your security, we canceled the following order when we could not confirm your information:
-- Order Number:
-- Items in Order:
We are sorry for any inconvenience this caused. If you would like to receive the items in this order, please feel free to place a new order.
------------------


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Beaver101 said:


> ... of course not as there is NO such thing as porch pirates in your area of a perfect pristined living world.


I'm not sure what point you were trying to make Beaver101. The OP was waiting for a MAIL delivery. He told the supplier that he expected the mailperson to come up to his apartment and ring the doorbell or ring him from the lobby and tell him he had a delivery for him. That didn't happen. When it didn't he told the supplier it was their job to make it happen. 

I don't know about you Beaver101 but if it were me and I wanted my delivery, I would have taken the supplier's advice and simply phoned Canada Post to make arrangements. What would you have done, waited for the supplier to make them deliver it to your door?

It has nothing to do with porch pirates and everything to do with common sense. Instead the OP ends up without his package. From my perspective, that's a case of cutting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> *I'm not sure what point you were trying to make Beaver101*. The OP was waiting for a MAIL delivery.


 ... that's because 1. you didn't bother to read the highlighted portion in the last sentence of your usual long-winded posts, trying to justify your lecture of others, and 2. don't quite understand the OP's first sentence of an order of a virus mask so WHAT MAIL delivery are you talking about? He was expecting a package direct from the seller (in your case supplier) who is supposedly relying on the "courier services" to deliver the item to his door and received in the customer's hands.



> He had ordered a virus mask He told the supplier that he expected the mailperson to come up to his apartment and ring the doorbell or ring him from the lobby and tell him he had a delivery for him. That didn't happen. When it didn't he told the supplier it was their job to make it happen.


 .. what mailperson? It should be a "deliveryperson" which could be a CP employee doing parcel deliveries or the "courier" services, not your usual postperson delivering regular mail.



> I don't know about you Beaver101 but if it were me and I wanted my delivery, I would have taken the supplier's advice and simply phoned Canada Post to make arrangements.


 ... that's laughable even you give proper instructions, totally ignored.



> What would you have done, waited for the supplier to make them deliver it to your door?


.. isn't the supplier or seller's job who has a contract with the courier delivery service provider to ensure the item that you've prepaid for gets in your hands? Or is it the buyers with this e-commerce business?



> It has nothing to do with porch pirates and everything to do with common sense. Instead the OP ends up without his package.


 ... yes it does because the courier delivery guy/gal can't even bother to do a simple act (despite you have a BIG SIGN on your door, if not told them in advance) of RINGING your doorbell so that you would be notified the package is at your door. That's because MANAGEMENT gives you the BS excuse it's NOT THEIR JOB to have to RING the doorbell to notify you because a signature is not required for the package. So in turn the package is left outside for anybody (aka pirate porches or lobby thieves or whathell you want to call these axxholes) to help themselves to your package. UNLESS you want to sit by your computer keeping eyes 8 hours a day tracking your delivery and even then, that tracking itself is FAR from accurate. You get notification like at minimum half hour later than what's displaying on the computer. Ie. it's NOT real time-tracking with the delivery. Again, this leaves a window of opportunity for porch pirates ... in my city not your utopia.



> From my perspective, that's a case of cutting off your nose to spite your face.


 ... talking about yourself again?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I know this is going to sound really weird.
But, what if my posting complaints to this thread is what prompted my mask and also Amazon to respond?
Do you think it possible that robots (here in Mouse Land) gave the company a heads up?
It seems to me that these two companies began handling my complaint quite quickly after posting here.

I even got an e-mail from Amazon ...... after they had ignored me since February.

The Mask company firstly said that I should chase the parcel down and pretended it was not their responsibility.

Maybe this thread acts like a "Review" of sorts and robots advise these firms involved. (Advise them that the product is being discussed?)

I know what I am suggesting sounds crazy ...
Does anybody think it is possible?

Since my posting the problem here, these two firms seemed to acknowledge my complaint when earlier they did not. No doubt my travels around Mouse Land will now have Pop-Up advertisements about masks and Amazon Prime now.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> If you look the site he ordered from states that they use USPS, that's the US Postal Service. So it gets passed to Canada Post to deliver. So what do you think calm's expectations should have been and what do you think of him responding to the supplier that he will 'wait for his doorbell to ring'?


It depend on what the supplier represented to him. If it were me, Purolator would lie about having tried to deliver and then left a notice tapped to the outside of the building saying to pick it up at a CP Depot. During Covid-19, that is unacceptable.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

calm said:


> Anybody familiar with Amazon FireStick?


Yes I have two of them.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

calm said:


> I know this is going to sound really weird.
> *But, what if my posting complaints to this thread is what prompted my mask and also Amazon to respond?*
> Do you think it possible that robots (here in Mouse Land) gave the company a heads up?
> It seems to me that these two companies began handling my complaint quite quickly after posting here.
> ...


 .. that would be ideal.

No-right-minded likes to having to spend time typing up complaints on a forum unless they feel they're not getting anywhere or got injusticed. 

And then there're others who has all the time in the world trying to put logic and debating with the doubts of these complaints. 

Now in my mind ... only if they could put their time and services to actually find a solution and making the world a better place for everybody... that would be priceless. At last, this is the real wicked world we live in.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Beaver101 said:


> ... that's because 1. you didn't bother to read the highlighted portion in the last sentence of your usual long-winded posts, trying to justify your lecture of others, and 2. don't quite understand the OP's first sentence of an order of a virus mask so WHAT MAIL delivery are you talking about? He was expecting a package direct from the seller (in your case supplier) who is supposedly relying on the "courier services" to deliver it to his door.
> 
> .. what mailperson? It should be a "deliveryperson" which could be a CP employee doing parcel deliveries or the "courier" services, not your usual postperson delivering regular mail.
> 
> ...


Oh boy. Go back to the beginning Beaver101. Calm gave the link for the supplier he ordered from. It clearly states on their site that they use the US Postal Service. Since calm is in Canada, that means it would be turned over to Canada Post for delivery. So that is 'WHAT MAIL' delivery I am talking about.

Canada Post operate according to their rules. They do not have an agreement with an individual supplier saying they will operate according to rules set by the supplier, OR by calm. So a buyer has a choice, accept Canada Post's rules or ask a supplier if they will deliver by some other means. What a buyer CANNOT expect is to have a delivery made the way they want it made if it is going to be delivered by Canada Post who follow their own rules.

Calm has tried to say is that the supplier is responsible to get it to his door when the supplier has told him it will be delivered by Canada Post over whom they have no control. 

If you are concerned about porch or lobby pirates, then I would suggest you take that into consideration when ordering something to be delivered. Don't order from a supplier who will not give you some guarantee of 'hand to hand' delivery. That's YOUR choice to make. 

Canada Post does allow for you to set a 'safe drop' location. If you do NOT set a preference, then they will NOT leave a package on your porch, they will leave you a notice telling you to pick up at your local Post Office that is THEIR system and has been as long as I can remember. Gone are the days of the mailman knocking at your door and chatting about the weather with you.





Support | Canada Post







www.canadapost.ca





Here is what calm wrote in the OP.
From the supplier: "_We'd recommend visiting your local post office or calling Canada Post to have them deliver not return to us.

I answered ..... (and I will keep yuh tuned as they reply) ....

"I paid for shipping.
You are in charge of shipping.
I will wait to hear my door bell."_

Obviously, calm was not interested in how Canada Post handles deliveries, only in how he WANTED his delivery handled. That to me is cutting off your nose to spite your face since the result is evident. No package in his hands.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

kcowan said:


> It depend on what the supplier represented to him. If it were me, Purolator would lie about having tried to deliver and then left a notice tapped to the outside of the building saying to pick it up at a CP Depot. During Covid-19, that is unacceptable.


The supplier's site clearly states they use US Postal Service which means it would be handed over to Canada Post kcowan. There is NO question as to what the supplier 'represented to him'. But I'll bet you dollars to donuts that calm didn't even read their delivery information when he ordered. Then when he was told Canada Post had his item, he told the supplier it is their job to get it to his door, totally ignoring the ridiculousness of suggesting the supplier should call Canada Post and TELL them what they were to do. Would you call Canada Post and try to TELL them what to do? They'd all be rolling on the floor with laughter.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

kcowan said:


> Yes I have two of them.


.
Oh! That is great.
My twin brother ordered this device from Amazon because he changed our TV - Service Provider to Tech Savvy.
I don't know the password for a certainty.
But that is another matter.
I think (Only think) it allowed my brother to click TechSavvy some where.
And TV would stream in through the FireStick.

I have moved now and I got Rogers. So what can this FireStick give me that Rogers can not?
--------
I kind of would like you to give me the pro's and con's,
In simple short terms just so that I get the drift.
------
I see they are only worth 50 bucks.
I could easily toss the one belonging to my brother and order another one if I knew what it offered me. I am not a tech guy. When I had my website up, it was my twin brother who ran the "Engines" and I ran the "Graphics". I know nothing about code. But I know animation.
I would like to know if the investment is worth 50 bucks?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Fire stick can turn most modern TVs into a smart TV. These are the older flat screen TVs. The newest TVs already have smart fun actions lots. you need the required HDMI port To plug in a fire stick.

With fire stick, you can stream tv shows, movies or sign up with amazon, Netflix etc. 
there are also apps for networks like CBC and CTV. 

we use it to access Netflix and amazon prime Video on our older tv. My son uses his to access CBC and CTV On a Tv without satellite/cable.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Money172375 said:


> Fire stick can turn most modern TVs into a smart TV.


-
Thanks.
Why would I pay 50 bucks if I got Rogers TV and Rogers Internet?
Are they free or is each click a subscription?
There is a monthly fee from Amazon I think?
-----
How does my "Viewing Choice" change or improve?

When I visit the Rogers website, I can subscribe to a huge amount of channels and the only reason I don't is because I am already paying 150 minimum plus another 75 for an i-Phone?

I own a Smart TV - I purchased it in February this year.
My TV has an HDMI . I have the FireStick attached and I can read it.
I can't really use it because I don't know the pasword right now.

But it seemed each time I clicked I got prompted for a subscription.
Why would I subscribe when I can subscribe at Rogers?

That is why I asked or suggested that I need to know or understand the benefits of owning a FireStick. I could beg Amazon to let me into the one my brother bought or just buy a new one.

But why should I? is it just not duplication?

Large Screen TV
Seiki 50" 1080p Smart LED HD Television with Wi-Fi Connectivity and Miracast- SC-50UK700N
$ 449.99








Seiki 50" 4K Smart LED HD Television with Wi-Fi Connectivity and Mi...


Free Local Shipping on TV's 50" or larger. Watch TV – the smart way – with this Seiki UHD television. Using bright and efficient LED lighting, this flat screen TV showcases breathtakingly realistic scenes each time you tune in. When it comes to a small-size solution, outfitting your dorm room or...




www.thebrick.com






https://www.seiki.com/our-roots


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> Oh boy. Go back to the beginning Beaver101. Calm gave the link for the supplier he ordered from. It clearly states on their site that they use the US Postal Service. Since calm is in Canada, that means it would be turned over to Canada Post for delivery. So that is 'WHAT MAIL' delivery I am talking about.
> 
> Canada Post operate according to their rules. They do not have an agreement with an individual supplier saying they will operate according to rules set by the supplier, OR by calm. So a buyer has a choice, accept Canada Post's rules or ask a supplier if they will deliver by some other means. What a buyer CANNOT expect is to have a delivery made the way they want it made if it is going to be delivered by Canada Post who follow their own rules.
> 
> ...


 ... man, talk about keeping a customer or making the customer happy. If I was calm, I would AVOID the US Amazon side altogether. 

And if any online retailer "tells me" that they're NOT responsible for the courier services that they contracted with, then they can keep their products. Because they couldn't care less if you received the products that you already paid for. I can't imagine what the back-end service from that retailer would be if the product turns out to be defective, or not as illustrated or ... 'cause according to customers like LTA, it's the retailer/supplier/courier who is king, the customer is the sap.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I get many deliveries.
I listed the only two instances or problems with.
The mask and Amazon.
I will now do my utmost to purchase from a Canadian located supplier like Amazon. I would of ordered the mask from Amazon but could not sign up.
Now I can.
Other than that, I have no hassels with delivery,


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

calm said:


> -
> Thanks.
> Why would I pay 50 bucks if I got Rogers TV and Rogers Internet?
> Are they free or is each click a subscription?
> ...


for Smart TVs with built-in apps, then yes for the most part, it is duplication. we Have a fire stick and use it on an older flat screen which is not smart. We use it for netflix and amazon video, both Of which are paid subscriptions.

I think you’re paying too much for TV. Do you watch a lot of sports? That’s the only reason I see for paying and justifying such a high price.

my Sons tv has a fire stick built in. He watches CBC gem, ctv and other cdn networks for free. We pay about $20 month for Netflix and amazon prime combined. 

im Not aware of the channel subscriptions available through Rogers, but I’d does sound similar.

fire stick does a good job of consolidating all available viewing (paid and free) onto a single platform.

lets talk more about your $150 cable bill and $75 phone bill. Do you use a lot of data?
i pay $45 for my phone and my son pays $25. I get 3gb of data. I think he gets something similar but at a slower speed.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

My Package: Purchased in February.
Ignite Internet 150u
Modem Rental:
$176.27 (Last Month Billing)
----
Speeds up to:
download 150 Mbps
upload - 15 Mbps
----
5 email accounts
-----
Phone is a separate charge.

My i-Pone once belonged to my twin brother.
Kind of small ....It is 5" by 2 1/2"
With a larger screen I may trip around Mouse Land, I gotta squint to read the screen on this phone which I have now.
I just transfered the Rogers billing to my VISA card.
I might get 20 very short calls per month.
No mention that my brother is no longer around. Still in his name.
And continued paying the 75 per month.
I am seriously thinking about an upgrade.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

That’s a lot of data usage on your phone. Are you out of the house a lot? I barely use 2gb a month. is your phone connected to wifi while you‘re at home? You should be using cell phone data while at home.

the $176 seems very high. My tv costs me $40 and my rural internet is $100.
i know with bell, a pretty good tv plan is about $80.

i assume you’re $176 covers tv and internet. Still seems high.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I do not think that is my phone.
My phone is separate billiing.

I don't know about data on phone.
It was my twin brothers and I just blindly pay 75 bucks per month.
I don't even know if I can get access to data info at the phone account.
i-Phone was owned by my twin and still in his name.
I pay the phone via my VISA card and nobody knows the difference.

I only showed you internet usage and TV charges.
I got 2 TV's and a computer running 24-7.
Never turned off.
And the reason the TV is not ever turned off is because it is too hard to tune it into my Rogers remote control. I just leave it on until I find out how to program my remote to accept the TV codes. The name/make of my TV is not even listed as a choice when I try.

Hard to get technician help when this Virus is working its charm.

I think I will get new i-Phone because the screen is too small for me to enjoy to surf the net. (2 1/2"W X 5"H.
I have seen larger screen i-Phones. Maybe a thousand bucks?
That is why I have been in no hurry to set up my phone plan properly and throw my brother's phone away.
My twin used to own an i-Watch too. His son took it.
Can an i-Watch (somehowtuned into the i-Phone) be using data or whatever? Can an i-Watch monitor the original phone hookup? Is my nephew able to kind of monitor my i-phone useage?
I never wanted the i-Watch so I gave it to my brother's son and I kept the i-phone.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The Amazon Firestick gives you an alternative to Rogers. See here for $24/mo
Net TV Canada
In addition, you can download Cinema HD and get everything else for free. All Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu content via streaming which is legal. You can also download but that violates copyright laws. We watched Greyhound the day after it was released!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

kcowan said:


> It depend on what the supplier represented to him. If it were me, Purolator would lie about having tried to deliver and then left a notice tapped to the outside of the building saying to pick it up at a CP Depot. During Covid-19, that is unacceptable.


LTA you don't seem to understand that CP delivers to our door but if the package is too big, they use Purolator who does not deliver to our building!


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

kcowan said:


> The Amazon Firestick gives you an alternative to Rogers.


-
So, I gain no extra programing choice.
What I can get with Rogers is same or almost same as FireStick?
Duplication?

Money was really not my quibble or curiosity right now.
I think what you have explained to me is that the FireStick is Overkill for me because I got it at Rogers if I want.

Thank you for your help. Much appreciated.
I am just going to toss that FireStick in a drawer some place.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

calm said:


> I get many deliveries.
> *I listed the only two instances or problems with.*
> The mask and Amazon.
> I will now do my utmost to purchase from a Canadian located supplier like Amazon. I would of ordered the mask from Amazon but could not sign up.
> ...


 ... 2 delivery problems are already enough and multiply that by thousands of customers ... don't you see a trend upcoming? Or is it just better to sweep it under the rug and claim everything is honky-dory on the subject of your thread "Delivery Culture".

Let me expose/tell/"complain if you will" *one* of my "online" experience (with a satisfactory ending made possible though by a *"smart" retailer*). First time purchasing their products (excellent) "online" as more convenient doing so than going into their physical store. Been a customer for decades.

Trying to make a long story short here ... the product was delivered to "my doorstep" by a "major" courier sometime in late afternoon (of which I had been studiously tracking./watching out for) .. but because I was off my computer attending to something else (in the bathroom?), I was supposedly only 15 minutes late from the time they actually dropped it off (as timestamped on my computer). There was a BIG SIGN posted to my door next to the doorbell saying "COURIER ABC, *please *RING THE DOORBELL". Did the deliveryperson do that? NO. So guess what my package was left out in the open ... for anyone else other than me ... to help themselves to. And that is EXACTLY what happened, STOLEN. No proof as to who. [Hmmm... now in hindsight, maybe I should have reported to the city cops. ... ]. Anyhow ...

When I complained (all the way to management) of the COURIER company FIRST, they gave me the BS of an 'NSR=no signature required" so they're NOT OBLIGATED to ring the doorbell even you courteously instructed them to do so. Fair enough, I can't tell them HOW TO DO THEIR JOB. As it's SO HARD to ring a doorbell. And yet they RIDICUOUSLY instructed me to go check all around your place, front, back ,lane way, in your recycling box, etc. as the delivery guy might put it in "conspicous" place. Wow, how conscientious of them too.

So I told the retailer what happened ... no sweat as they went through their records (my purchasing profile) they immediately offered to send me replacements for free. Do you think I was satisfied? NO! In fact, I told the retailer that they go and have a talk to their courier company about "their way of doing business or responsibility" as it might be the FIRST and LAST time I'm going to "online" shop with this retailer plus it will be a LONG time before I'll step into their physical store.

Because if you really think about it "unselfishly" both you and I, the customers are going to be paying for the "free replacements" *eventually..*. the store is going to recoup their loss somehow ... all because of some "Delivery Culture=don't give a damn" from these courier services.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> ... 2 delivery problems are already enough and multiply that by thousands of customers ... don't you see a trend upcoming? Or is it just better to sweep it under the rug and claim everything is honky-dory on the subject of your thread "Delivery Culture".


.
I agree that there must be a Zillion people experiencing delivery problems just like I did or worse.
I listed my experiences with "Delivery Culture" and since they now appear to have been solved, there is not much more I can say about my hassles.

It seems to me that suppliers offer to arrange shipping and then want to suggest that the shipping is the customer's problem. This is after the supplier most likely charged a fee to arrange shipping.

No customer should be expected to chase down a parcel. 

It is the supplier who should chase the parcel down because the supplier arranged and thus is responsible for that shipping process to properly complete.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

calm said:


> So, I gain no extra programing choice.
> What I can get with Rogers is same or almost same as FireStick?
> Duplication?


It is not duplication, It enhances your choices for C$24/mo and replaces everything but the internet fee.


calm said:


> I am just going to toss that FireStick in a drawer some place.


Would you mail it to me? I will cover your costs. Please PM me.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

calm said:


> I ordered a virus mask.


I got my refund today for the mask that was not delivered.
There must be a God.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

nathan79 said:


> ... Basically they had the parcel on the truck the day of the delivery and it mysteriously vanished. I had to contact Amazon for a replacement.


Interesting ... the closest I have heard of that is my relative in LA. He said that the sixth delivery was the first that the package pirates missed intercepting. He couldn't figure out how Amazon makes up the losses as he said he's had friends say similar.

In my case, I've started to select the local variety store that has a post office in it for delivery for larger items. Smaller ones go to the Super Mailbox.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> ... The pandemic has been playing hell with international deliveries. Yesterday, 3.5 weeks after ordering, the package showed up in my mailbox ...


YMMV.

Last two Amazon orders were from NJ to Canada. The first was supposed to arrive in four days where it arrived in two. The second was supposed to arrive in ten days where it arrived in four.

Orders shipped from NB had one taking two extra days than estimated while the second took five days less than estimated.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

calm said:


> I know this is going to sound really weird.
> But, what if my posting complaints to this thread is what prompted my mask and also Amazon to respond?
> Do you think it possible that robots (here in Mouse Land) gave the company a heads up?


It's possible ... there are tools to track this if one has the staff for it and if one doesn't, one can hire one of the companies that do this.


Cheers


----------

